# Hey



## Cheeeese (Jan 26, 2009)

Pepperoni Panini Pazzini Pizza.
That was quite an alliteration.
Sorry, I just had to do it.
Welcome to the forums. And to all our craziness :crazy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to the mad coffee party

Copy and paste post this to your own post, you must tag 5 of your friends in your post, if you don't do this, then the Easter Bunny will urinate in your kitchen while singing "Killing Me Softly With His Song". Just joking :crazy:


----------

